#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  How Public IP address is assigned?

## Bhavya

Public IP address is an IP address that our home-based or commercial-based router obtains from our ISP. Public IP addresses are necessary for any openly accessible network hardware devices, similar for our home-based router as well as for websites hosting servers. I am not clear about how Public IP addresses are being assigned. Can someone tell me how Public IP addresses are assigned?

----------

